# BetterJoy Version 6.1 release



## Deleted User (May 16, 2020)

BetterJoy allows the Nintendo Switch Pro Controller, Joycons and SNES controller to be used with CEMU, Citra, Dolphin and as generic XInpu

Mostly bug-fixes and QoL


Fixed rumble lag introduced in v6 but not present in v5
Added DS4 emulation
Changed driver installation process to be a lot more pain-free
Fixed joycon-to-joycon mapping
Name change to BetterJoy
Implemented activate-gyro button
Bugfixes

Source:https://github.com/Davidobot/BetterJoy/releases


----------



## Moon164 (Dec 14, 2020)

DS4 Emulation won't work for me on PS Remote Play


----------

